# Fall line side shoes



## KingTito (Jan 24, 2018)

I ordered a set of Fall line side shoes for my HS724. They haven’t arrived yet. My machine doesn’t have the holes drilled. Going to do some work on the housing today and wanted to see if anyone has that hole spacing measurement (width, distance from bottom) so I could do the work before they arrive. Thanks!


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Someone please confirm as I dont have my machine with me right now but I am pretty sure its 60mm apart from bolt center to bolt center.

I can confirm myself if you want by 3 PM, I am sure someone will chime in by then and correct/confirm me.


----------



## xenon55 (Dec 31, 2017)

Assuming they're the same as the HSS, I can get the measurements in a little while seeing as I haven't installed mine yet.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

xenon55 said:


> Assuming they're the same as the HSS, I can get the measurements in a little while seeing as I haven't installed mine yet.


They are the same ones.


----------



## bigtim1985 (Jan 31, 2016)

My HSS928AT is 2-3/8" spacing. According to the Falline website and an e-mail response I got from them, the same ones fit the HS724 and HSS928. I'll measure distance from the bottom later when I'm out in the garage.


----------



## ZTMAN (Jan 11, 2018)

Pic attached from HSS 928 if that helps. I would wait for the shoes before drilling.


----------



## xenon55 (Dec 31, 2017)

60mm center to center as JnC stated. The holes were probably drilled for 9mm originally, but primer and paint reduced that size to about 8.6mm. About 10mm from the bottom edge to the bucket to the center of the holes (It was hard to get an accurate measurement). And as can be seen in ZTMAN's pic, the forward hole is right where the bucket transitions from the front curve to the flat bottom.


----------



## bigtim1985 (Jan 31, 2016)

What size bolts do you recommend for the skids? m8?


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

M8X16mm work the best without protruding out too much on the auger side.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

I've done a couple Falline Poly Skid installs on Honda HS928 Snow Blowers. One machine had the factory predrilled / threaded holes on the side of auger bucket. The second machine had no factory holes, so I had to drill them. Couple things. I would wait for the Falline skids to arrive before drilling any holes. It's the only way to ensure proper alignment for both sets of shoes. As mentioned by others, the center-to-center bolt slots on the falline skids is exactly 60mm or 2.362" (see pictures below). I recommend using 1.5" long x 5/16" stainless steel bolts, 5/16" stainless steel washers, 5/16" stainless steel lock washers, and 5/16" stainless steel/nylon lock nuts. Most important, the poly skid shoe might not sit flush and square to the side of the auger bucket, in which case you'll also need to use a 0.25" thick x 0.625 wide stainless steel spacer to fill the gap between the side of the bucket and the back side of the poly skid. I know I purchased the stainless steel spacers at Home Depot in the hardware aisle (along with the bolts, washers, lock nuts, etc), but I don't know the part number for the spacers (see picture below). The spacer fit nice and tight on the 5/16" bolt and filled the gap perfectly between the bucket and the back of the skid. Don't forget to coat the skid bolts with anti-seize in case you need to remove them down the road.


----------



## NHbem (Dec 24, 2017)

So Freezn
Excellent post.
My HS928 has the predrilled holes with welded nuts that I’m using with a pair of Honda OEM steel side shoes. So does that mean in my case I don’t need the bolts or washers that you mentioned in your last post and that the 2 bolts that I am using now on my Honda steel side shoes can be reused with the Falline Poly shoes? I imagine I might need the spacers that you recommend.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

NHbem said:


> So Freezn
> Excellent post.
> My HS928 has the predrilled holes with welded nuts that I’m using with a pair of Honda OEM steel side shoes. So does that mean in my case I don’t need the bolts or washers that you mentioned in your last post and that the 2 bolts that I am using now on my Honda steel side shoes can be reused with the Falline Poly shoes? I imagine I might need the spacers that you recommend.


This thread is from 2018 you know?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

even though 2 years old , this is very good info. I get asked this question several times a season. I really like having side skids on the bigger HS1132-1332 . These buckets take SO much abuse.


----------



## NHbem (Dec 24, 2017)

Big Ed said:


> This thread is from 2018 you know?


Yes, I know this is 2 years old. However, I’ m considering purchasing the Falline skid shoes and had an installation question that I hoped might be answered by Freezn or any other Snowblower Forum member that has experience with these shoes on an HS928.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

you might have better luck sending him a pm since he still a active member last seen a few hours ago.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

I personally do not like the poly skids, especially if you use your machines commercially. They wear out real quick and need adjustments more frequently if you dont have them torqued down real tight. For predrilled mounting holes I use the ebay honda skids and weld on another 1/2" thick plate to the bottom. For older machines I just used heavier duty Ariens or Toro skids that are wider and provide more support.

Do not use stainless hardware with these shoes or for any shoes for that matter as with stainless you can not torque them down to 20+ lb/ft. Regular M8 bolts need to be torqued to around 18 lb/ft and with skid shoes I personally used higher grade bolts so they can be torqued to at least 25 lb/ft to make sure the shoes stay put, this is important more so with heavier machines with 32" buckets as they see more abuse due to weight and weight distribution. Stainless bolts/nuts are much softer than regular nuts/bolts.

Use fender washers with the nuts that are at least 2mm thick, you may have to double up as the washers will bend due to the extra torque, just my 2 cents.


----------



## NHbem (Dec 24, 2017)

JnC
Thanks for your input. I appreciate your comments on your experience with poly skids. I have a 2011 HS928 and a 2018 HSS1332. Both of these machines are used exclusively on my home driveway which is about 300 ft long. The driveway was recently torn up and replaced so I’m a bit sensitive about wrecking the surface using the old metal skids on both blowers. Right now I’m considering installing the HONDA OEM ploy skids on the HSS1332 and the Falline polys on the HS928.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

NHbem said:


> Right now I’m considering installing the HONDA OEM ploy skids on the HSS1332 and the Falline polys on the HS928.


If you don't mind drilling and touching up 1 hole on each side, many forum members have been happy with the Craftsman/Arnold Roller Skids. I have them on my HSS1332ATD and @oneacer has them on all his blowers. Arnold Universal Rolling Skid Shoes for 2-Stage and 3-Stage Snow Blowers-490-241-0038 - The Home Depot


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

As tabora mentioned, I have the Poly Roller Skids by Arnold on all my blowers, and put them on the machines I sell ... They are without a doubt the smoothest, best performing skid I have ever used, no scratching and glide along .... and the last I looked they were still on sale at Amazon for 22.40 for a pair ....

Amazon.com : Arnold Universal Roller Skid Snow Thrower Shoes : Garden & Outdoor


----------



## NHbem (Dec 24, 2017)

Wow! Those Arnold skids look great. I think I’ll check them out. Thanks for the info!


----------

